# Pen Clips



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure if any such thing exists but I am looking for pen clips that will screw or bolt onto the pen blank with two holes for the bolts or screws.  I can get some very small bolts from a model train store and think I have enough wood to work with on my cigar pens.  Ideally I would like to have some that look like tobacco leaves.  Not sure about plating and such, just trying to find a source.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 8, 2010)

Well my post has gotten over 150 view and not one response, so I guess getting pen clips that bolt on is next to impossible.

Anyone know what sort of craftsman (jeweler candlestick maker, etc) would be able to make some thing like that for and some ball park idea of costs?


----------



## mredburn (Sep 8, 2010)

pm sent
Mike


----------



## boxerman (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you look in any craft stores like Hobby Lobby or any place like that maybe you can find something there that might work for you.


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 9, 2010)

I have not ordered from these guys but this is the only place I have found that has what you are looking for.

http://www.idealmetal.com

Hope this helps


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 9, 2010)

JHFerrell said:


> I have not ordered from these guys but this is the only place I have found that has what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.idealmetal.com
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Unless they have changed their policy's they won't even talk to you about orders under 10,000 clips of one style .


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 9, 2010)

You can also try this company.  They do most of my silver casting from my models, but they do offer a design and model creation service.  It won't be cheap, but it will be good.

http://www.cranstoncasting.com/index.htm


----------



## seawolf (Sep 9, 2010)

What about taking the clips off the cheap throw away pens drill and file to suit your self?
Mark


----------



## aggromere (Sep 9, 2010)

Yea, i've looked at idealmetal and actually talked to them.  I could not order enough to meet their minimum order requirements.  I'm gonna keep trying and let everyone know if I find a place.


----------

